# thaddius' Console Roast 2014 Edition - Round 9



## thaddius (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome back to _thaddius’ Console Roast 2014 Edition_. For those of you who are not aware this is a poll where you, the GBATemp user, get to vote on what GBATemp thinks is the worst console ever is. For more information check out the Rules section below.

*Recap:*
Yet another decisive win this week. And I'm happy to announce that this week's winner is:





*The Nokia N-Gage!* Congratulations, Nokia, your phone will go down in infamy as the worst handheld of the Sixth Generation of Handhelds. People had been clamouring for a Game Boy with phone capabilities for some time, but the N-Gage certainly wasn't a Game Boy...

Speaking of which, the Game Boy Advance was voted for by 15 clearly mentally handicapped individuals. I feel sorry for them really. Never knowing the sweet embrace of Advance Wars, Fire Emblem, Mario & Luigi, decent ports of the Donkey Kong Country games, ad infentum. Great system.

And congratulations on everyone else for not being voted worst of the generation. Not even you, Tapwave Zodiac.

Anyway, for more details about how the voting went you can check out last week’s thread here.

*Intro:*
We've passed the half way point! There's no going back now.

So yeah, the Sixth Generation of Consoles! Microsoft's first foray into the console hardware business. Sega's last. And a couple in between. So who will 'win' this time? Who knows. But first, the rules!

*Rules:*


Spoiler



There can only be one!

Each week I pit each console generation against itself to determine what the worst console of that generation was. Updates will hopefully be up every Thursday from now till the end.

We’re going to work our way up through consoles and handhelds until we reach the current generation. Once that’s all done, we’ll determine the worst console and the worst handheld. From there we choose the definitive GBATemp-approved WORST CONSOLE EVER.

Your only job, Mr. or Ms. GBATemper, is to cast your vote for what you think the worst of the generation is. Please try to do some research, watch some videos, maybe play a few of these games on a (completely legitimate) emulator, and you just might learn a little about the weird amorphous blob that is video game history. But I can't (and won't) keep you from just shooting from the uninformed hip. You're also encouraged to explain your choice in the form of a response to this topic. 

In the event of a tie, I (Sir thaddius prigg) will cast the deciding vote. It is my Roast after all...

The Generations are taken from Wikipedia as I've deemed that to be an appropriate neutral third party. I understand if you might have some concerns that I've put things in the wrong generation in your opinion, but I'm not too concerned about that. Generations are murky constructs at best and are based on arbitrary distinctions made by outsiders as post hoc rationalizations that don't mean anything to anyone anyway. Don't take any of this too seriously. I'm not going to change the polls based on your opinion of them.

Aggressive discussion is allowed, but please try to keep within the rules of the forums. Just try to have fun and don’t be a jerk, k?


Enough of that crap, time to get started!

*This Week's Challengers are:*

*The Sega Dreamcast*




The Dreamcast was to be Sega’s epic comeback. There were no surprise release dates that pissed off retailers. The console was up to the task this time with no distracting previous generation getting in the way. Tons of great new features including online capabilities and cool interchangeable Visual Memory Units (VMUs) for storing your saves. And the Dreamcast was given a huge head start with the ’98 Japanese release which people claimed (at the time) would give them a huge lead in sales putting them on top this generation.

After a brief hardware supply issue sales were just fine. But they began to slow much quicker than anticipated. With the Playstation 2’s release date coming up consumers were looking forward to Sony’s new console with DVD playback. Suddenly the Dreamcast's head start wasn't looking like the best idea...

Another problem began to surface when the Dreamcast’s proprietary disc, the GD-ROM, was compromised. It was quickly discovered that when Dreamcast game data was burned onto a regular run-o-the-mill CD it would boot no problem in the Dreamcast as Sega failed to add more levels of anti-piracy protection to the console. A hardware revision was made to correct this oversight, but it didn't help their situation.

By the time the Gamecube and Xbox rolled around the Dreamcast was limping, and Sega announced that it would be backing out of the hardware business.


Within a few years Sonic Adventure was ported to Gamecube and everyone knew that Sega could never to what Nintendon’t. The Dreamcast went on to gain a cult following during the next few years, but the fervour seems to have died down.

*The Sony Playstation 2*




Sony released their Playstation 2 whose main selling feature was the ability to play DVDs.

At the time you could buy a Playstation 2 for less than a vanilla DVD player (strange to think, I know) so why would you bother buying anything else?

This was kind of a risky move in light of previous generations. The CDi and 3DO could play VCDs and audio CDs, so why would you bother with an expensive VCD and CD player when you could own a console that could do all that and play games? And Sony, inventor of the BetaMax format, knew all too well the perils of relying on untested media.

But it worked. DVD sales started to catch on and people began to accept that if they wanted to watch their favourite movies they’d have to buy them again. And for a while the joke was the the PS2s best selling title was The Matrix on DVD. The mere thought of a console like this was enough to sap the strength out of Sega once again.


The PS2 would go on to outsell every console that generation and be dragged along on life support as the PS3s second tier in hopes of detracting from the Wii’s market.

*The Nintendo Gamecube*




Nintendo decided to finally accept the disc-based medium with their Gamecube, but opted for a proprietary ‘mini’ disc, a truncated DVD disc, in an effort to curb piracy. While this led to the Gamecube being one of the last consoles in the generation to have widespread piracy, it was lambasted for it’s meagre 1.8GB capacity.

Due to the disc size some multi platform games, like the Prince of Persia reboot, had textures and audio with more compression than those found in the Xbox or PS2 versions of the same game. This didn’t stop Nintendo and their second party studios from releasing some stellar games for the system. But, just like the N64, the Gamecube would be widely considered to have been ignored by third part developers.


The Gamecube is also remembered for having their own version of the Dreamcast to VMU and Dreamcast to Neo Geo Pocket-like connectivity in the form of Game Boy Advance to Gamecube connectivity. While it was often criticized for being an expensive endeavour (1 Gamecube + 1-4 GBAs + 1-4 connecting cables), it was wildly popular with developers as a large number of games support some kind of connectivity; some were as shallow as unlockables transferred between the GC and GBA versions of the same game, and some were as deep as 4 player private screen action.

*The Microsoft Xbox*




After a few delays, Microsoft released its DirectX Box in 2001. This was obviously their first entry into the video game console market and this was seen as a bit of a surprising turn for some. It is believed that consoles, namely the Playstation and the forthcoming Playstation 2, were stealing developers away from Windows. Japan had long ruled the console business (some of you might have noticed the number of Japan-only systems discussed in recent polls) and it was time for Western developers to make another big push.

Microsoft made a surprising deal with then Apple exclusive developer Bungie for a launch title called Halo: Combat Evolved. Initially panned for repetitive level design, Halo would not only go on to become a system seller for the Xbox (very rare for a launch title), but it would launch a multi-billion dollar franchise and make Halo a household name synonymous with Microsoft’s Xbox consoles.

Taking a page out of Sega’s playbook, Microsoft launched their own proprietary online service known as Xbox LIVE, which would ultimately become the measuring stick for console multiplayer services.

In addition to online capabilities, the Xbox came with a hard drive, which would become a standard feature for later consoles.


Sadly though, the Xbox’s similarities to a PC made it easily hacked, and before long people were using the onboard HDD to run game backups and unsigned code.

*Outro:*
And there you have it, Roast Fans, the Sixth Generation of consoles! A nice small poll here this week. I'm personally interested to see what gets voted. See you all in the comments!

*Current Standings:*


Spoiler


----------



## Vipera (Apr 17, 2014)

Out of all the "rounds" I voted, this one is the hardest.
This was a great generation: PS2 continued the PS1's loot, GC was a very interesting console, the Xbox and Dreamcast were... ok. Surely not as awful as fanboys nowadays tend to think of the other consoles other than the precious box on their shelf, possibly near a cross and a candle.

If I had to choose, I'd say that the Xbox was the less appealing to me due to the design. Really, there's nothing else I can't say, even hardware-wise.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2014)

This might come as a shock to a lot of people...
But the worst of the 6th gen is the Xbox.
The system is huge.
The original Duke controller is outrageously large.
The harddisk is incredibly noisy and the fan in the console is also slightly noisy.
The DVD drive just sounds like a driving tank sometimes.

Yet I still love that console.
Spend years on it playing games and modding/homebrewing it.

GCN, I dun have anything against it and the PS2..
Well.. it felt cheap and flimsy..


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Apr 17, 2014)

My original Xbox was my first introduction to the world of Homebrew. Didn't need a modchip or a specific game to run homebrew, I used the IDE cable swap trick with ldot's Xbox Hard Drive Manager. It took me a while to figure out, but I can honestly say thanks to homebrew I've had more fun with the original Xbox than any other console.  For me the Xbox controller was great for playing emulators, and XBMC has in my opinion evolved into the best media center of all time. There were also homebrew games to play with and yes, you could do backup loading as well. It was also very easy to make adapters to plug xbox controllers in via USB to a computer. The plug was just reshaped USB, with a extra yellow cable that you didn't need to worry about. Also, it was really cool how the console had built-in music ripping, and you could turn around and use that music in-game. All things considered, I really think the original Xbox is one of the most revolutionary consoles to have been released.

Too bad Microsoft screwed up royal with the 360. Really? I'm paying ~$250 to put this big box in my living room that's going to show me ads on the main screen? Not cool.

Oh yeah, and I suppose if you only used the Xbox as it was intended, it wasn't that great... but I wouldn't call it the worst console. Definitely a hard decision though.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to give Microsoft leniency since it was their first console, even though it was bulky and loud.

With that said my votes goes to GameCube.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

All of those consoles are good, but the Xbox has the least uniqueness to offer in terms of exclusive content. It's good hardware, but it was engineered in a clunky way. The console's huge, it had its share of problems post-launch and the original Duke controller left a lot to be desired. The only thing that's saving the Gamecube from getting my vote in this round for not having a full-sized DVD drive or any multimedia capabilities is its library of exclusive titles which the Xbox unfortunately lacked. Call me sentimental, but I think it has _"the least charm"_ out of the four systems.


----------



## matpower (Apr 17, 2014)

We are reaching the critical mass point of the "Who is the worst console?", aren't we? 
Actually, there aren't many options and I own a PS2, I owned a Xbox(After the controller redesign) and I played GC games on my Wii.
I really like my PS2, its game library was really good and it was a stable platfom.
GC got some nice games and I enjoyed it playing Pokémon Colossum, Baiten Kairos and LoZ: Wind Waker.
Xbox... I hadn't many games for it, it was noisy and bucky, however, it was a good console emulation machine(Sadly, it got rusted and I had to throw it away).
I vote on the Xbox this round.


----------



## cracker (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if I can do this poll. All I can say is the PS2 is the clear winner (or loser in terms of this poll) of this gen.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd have to go with the Dreamcast here. It certainly wasn't awful, but for Sega, it was just too little, too late.

Now excuse me while my orchestra and I play a little Requiem for a Dreamcast...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I'd have to go with the Dreamcast here. It certainly wasn't awful, but for Sega, it was just too little, too late.
> 
> Now excuse me while my orchestra and I play a little Requiem for a Dreamcast...


Too little too late? 

You're free to have your own opinion... but your opinion sucks!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn. This is so difficult. I can't decide.


----------



## Dork (Apr 17, 2014)

Man I don't even want to vote because all four of those were solid consoles. I'm going to have to go with the Xbox cause I didn't have the man-hands to grasp that behemoth of a controller.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Too little too late?
> 
> You're free to have your own opinion... but your opinion sucks!


 

If it was enough at the right time, Sega might still be in the console business. :^)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If it was enough at the right time, Sega might still be in the console business. :^)


SEGA's new management backed out of the console business because they had no money to support the Dreamcast after the failure of the 32X and the Saturn, the Dreamcast was sort of an innocent casualty.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 17, 2014)

All three were good. (What's a Dreamcast :^) )
Hmm. Maybe Xbox? Didn't care too much for its exclusives.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> SEGA's new management backed out of the console business because they had no money to support the Dreamcast after the failure of the 32X and the Saturn, the Dreamcast was sort of an innocent casualty.


 

The Dreamcast died for their sins


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

The GameCube is the only one of these that I have serious experience with, but I've since acquired a PS2 and Xbox. And based on my limited experience, and what I've seen, my vote goes to the Xbox simply for having the least amount of memorable games. I honestly can't think of any exclusives on it that I care for aside from Halo and Halo 2 (which were absolutely amazing, no denying that), and the other three all had their shares of unique, awesome exclusive titles. Add in the ridiculous size of the console and the awful controller (seriously, even the controller-S has it's issues), and it gets my vote, hands down.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 17, 2014)

This is the first one where none of them really deserve the dishonor of "winning". I guess I have to go with Dreamcast, but I'm not happy about it. Why Dreamcast, well, Sega threw in the towel way too soon, if it had been around longer it might have gotten some really incredible games but as is almost everything good about it wound up transferring to other platforms and there's very little left to make it a must own.

edit: I don't know what kinda crazy busted old Xboxes you guys are running, but my launch Xbox is only loud when I force the fan to run faster than the default. Even then, it's still nothing compared to the noise produced by the Dreamcast. That GD-ROM drive is ridic loud. Outside of this generation, the 360 (at least the original design) is also a lot louder than it's older brother. And the hard drive in my DVR is louder than the one in my Xbox, for that matter.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I'd have to go with the Dreamcast here.


 
Yup, same here, i did purchase all 4 consoles, each for their greatness but the Dreamcast was my least favourite.

Tough choice this round, but one had to be chosen.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> This is the first one where none of them really deserve the dishonor of "winning". I guess I have to go with Dreamcast, but I'm not happy about it. Why Dreamcast, well, Sega threw in the towel way too soon, if it had been around longer it might have gotten some really incredible games but as is almost everything good about it wound up transferring to other platforms and there's very little left to make it a must own.
> 
> edit: I don't know what kinda crazy busted old Xboxes you guys are running, but my launch Xbox is only loud when I force the fan to run faster than the default. Even then, it's still nothing compared to the noise produced by the Dreamcast. That GD-ROM drive is ridic loud. Outside of this generation, the 360 (at least the original design) is also a lot louder than it's older brother. And the hard drive in my DVR is louder than the one in my Xbox, for that matter.


 
Original harddrive of mine just kept on cracking.
I switched it out for a more silent Seagate one but even then the HDD bracket just amplifies the noise.
The GPU fan in the 1.0 xboxes broke far to easily which made them incredibly noisy.

Me old Xbox is less noisy then me RGH, even with the fan to 2.5x speed.


----------



## cdoty (Apr 17, 2014)

Fanboy rage activate!


----------



## matpower (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel it will be Dreamcast vs Xbox or the GC. xD
It will get worse then we reach the X360 vs Wii vs PS3.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2014)

My vote went to the dream cast for being the most forgettable System on the list. 
That being said, as huge of an Xbox fan as I am, I can understand the votes for the system. Was Bulky as hell, and my very first one literally caught fire... 

There was a common issue in the original power cord that caused it to overheat and smoke, and in some cases even catch freaking fire. Which happened to me. 
So uh... Understandable.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

A very tough call over here. The only one to be easily scrapped is the PS2. It launched as the cheapest DVD player and ended with a MASSIVE library (and that's not even taking the backward compatibility with PSX into account).

Never owned any of them, but I played enough gamecube games on my wii to know that it had some VERY fun games. So that one kind of scrapped as well.

It sort of leaves two choices. Since the dreamcast meant the end of sega, I sort of have to vote for it. But from what I've seen on youtube, I really understand why it is still popular to this day. This wasn't a bad console in any way. It was just bad timing/management.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 18, 2014)

I plead the fifth


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, this one's hard because it's my favorite console generation and there aren't any random obscure consoles to vote on 

Gonna have to go with Xbox even though Halo 2 is one of my favorite multiplayer FPS's of all time just because of the controller and the way the rest of the library holds up, I'm so sorry ;_;


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's interesting how we always had one completely batshit insane console to vote for in most previous polls and in this one it's just the major players. No love for XaviXPort, thaddius? 

It's like a Wii, except it predates the Wii! And it's crap, too! 





Not to mention the iQue Player!


----------



## cracker (Apr 18, 2014)

I saw 4 of those along with tennis, baseball, and bowling games NIB at a thrift store this past year. It took them months to unload them on unsuspecting folks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

cracker said:


> I saw 4 of those along with tennis, baseball, and bowling games NIB at a thrift store this past year. It took them months to unload them on unsuspecting folks.


I wish I had one of those. I don't think it gets any more obscure than a XaviXPort.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm, the PlayStation 2 doesn't have any votes yet; let's hope it stays that way. And just because developers ignored the GameCube for the PlayStation 2 doesn't mean it was the worst console ever. I mean, the only thing I think about when I hear about the original Xbox is Halo and Xbox Live. I used to think that developers made games for the PlayStation 2 and then ported them to the GameCube and Xbox. Poor Dreamcast; it had more to offer...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow all four systems where awesome.... Finally a poll where you couldn't go wrong no matter what one you purchased.

Super hard choice here, but the Xbox one in my mind just barely beating out the GameCube for having an ever so slightly weaker library.

Ironically the one that lasted the least amount of time (the Dreamcast) had a more compelling library to me than either the Xbox or GameCube.

The PS2 had the best library out of any of the systems bar none, while having I think the least reliable hardware of them all.

It's a tough poll and for once there is no clear "Shitty" system. Even though I voted Xbox it had a lot of games I enjoyed on it and I wouldn't have felt bad owning one if it was my only system back in the day.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 18, 2014)

Dreamcast <3


----------



## CompassNorth (Apr 18, 2014)

All three are great, but Xbox was the weakest by far.  
It's not even a contest.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't choose! I love them all! :'D

This is the toughest round yet to choose from, as there aren't any glaringly-obvious stinkers like the previous rounds!


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Dreamcast was a godsend with without a doubt the single best console launch lineup in history. Before and since, it used to be launch games were recognized as terrible, or starters to what the system could do. The dreamcast came blasting out of the gate with such a tremedous library from 9/9/99 that I wouldn't be surprised if a few fans chose to tattoo that date on their bodies to mark how impressive it was. It was a fantastic system. It was a fun system. And it more than anything else, enabled me to play and discover titles that I otherwise would have never known existed. It was the birthing place of the Sega 2K series of games that would become the ESPN 2k games and continue to be the perennial thorn in EA's side. My first and original one may have died after 6.5 years, but it was also the system I confess to treating the roughest. And for it to take that kind of abuse, I can't be mad. I'm just grateful I was able to find a replacement so cheap in the second-hand market... and now with some tools, it is the system I would go through the trouble to repair. It really was that fantastic. About the only depressing bit is the fact that I still can't find a broadband adaptor for a decent price. Fuck you ebay for charging $250+ for something that only retailed for $30 new. 

The gamecube was... weird. its controller at first glance made even less sense than the N64 layout, and many multiplatform games suffered as a result of Nintendo's stupid business decisions. this was supposed to be the console that brought Nintendo online. And it did... with all of three games made by Sega, while everyone else was begging and pleading for the netcode to actually work with their adaptor. That said, it was the system that I first tried upgrading the cables for... and realizing how much of a difference in video quality I had been missing for all these years. 

The Xbox was a system I still wish I could have got back then. Sadly the one I had to get at the time was second-hand off ebay. Big surprise it didn't last very long at all. Mostly was still too broke-ass to get a proper one though. 

Now, the PS2? Let's see what it brought me... oh yea.

Disc read error
Sony's forced memory card famines making 8mb of memory card go for as much as $100 a piece on ebay
A useless DVD player that only killed the system faster for using it as such
A notoriously waxy/glazed over look on literally all the textures
My first one refused to read any discs at all
Unable to continue suffering through replacing games, I was forced to buy a pre-modchipped model for my second...
... whose disc drive shattered to pieces.
It took a fresh one, and replacing all the capacitors and resistors on the board to finally have a reliable unit.
It still looked like ass in 480p, and there was no uniform way to enable it on games.
It took polyphony over 6 years to finally bring something that could do more than 480p on the system...
... and unlike Naughty dog, refused to share the tricks necessary, so that nobody else could do it.
The official sony demo disc that wiped memory cards everywhere, not unlike their rootkit-enabled music CD's.
The god-awful Final Fantasy X, a.k.a. so on-rails it made _Starfox_ look like  _Grand Theft Auto 5_
MGS2, which I am convinced was Kojima trying to troll the hell out of us. Either that or an early sign that he didn't want to make games anymore.
An official Linux kit that was supported for all ofa  week before being pulled from their site.
An official Hard drive kit that was inextricably sold with the even more awful Final Fantasy XI, and supported for all of a month.
The ching-chong-y PStwo slim, whose build quality would falter simply by looking at it funny.
The awful, and lacking, online "experience" they played up to hell and back.
PS2 wins my vote decisively.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> PS2 wins my vote decisively.


Don't you think you're being unfair here? Initial batches of Xboxes were fully capable of cooking themselves, the PSU was confirmed to be a fire hazard. As far as games are concerned, the PS2 easily had the most out of be bunch, and possibly the most memorable ones at that. As far as PS2 Slim is concerned, I find its built quality rather solid, but I suppose it could be a regional matter, same as with the DS Lite. In any case, it's definitely not _"the worst"_... but hey! It's your opinion.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you think you're being unfair here? Initial batches of Xboxes were fully capable of cooking themselves, the PSU was confirmed to be a fire hazard. As far as games are concerned, the PS2 easily had the most out of be bunch, and possibly the most memorable ones at that. As far as PS2 Slim is concerned, I find its built quality rather solid, but I suppose it could be a regional matter, same as with the DS Lite. In any case, it's definitely not _"the worst"_... but hey! It's your opinion.


I think he is just trying to make up enough reasons to hate Sony.

A lot of things he said were either false or based on his own opinion. The memory card pricing for example, were simply due to high demands and low supply during PS2 launch. It is basic law of supply and law of demand.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 18, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> I think he is just trying to make up enough reasons to hate Sony.
> 
> A lot of things he said were either false or based on his own opinion. The memory card pricing for example, were simply due to high demands and low supply during PS2 launch. It is basic law of supply and law of demand.


Not opinion. Experience.

There was no reason for memory cards to be that heinously overpriced, and then to write games that basically demand taking it over, like how SOCOM used half the damn card at a time for its save data. Or how many launch games had to be beaten in one sitting because nobody could afford a memory card to stop halfway.

Let's not forget the PS2 also received not one, but *two* class action lawsuits regarding the hardware faults, and another for blatantly stealing Immersion's patents and claiming them as their own. It took these to finally get them to up their non-existent warranty to one year as opposed to 90 days, because the hardware always died on day 91.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 18, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> There was no reason for memory cards to be that heinously overpriced, and then to write games that basically demand taking it over, like how SOCOM used half the damn card at a time for its save data. Or how many launch games had to be beaten in one sitting because nobody could afford a memory card to stop halfway.


Did you even read what I wrote? It is priced very high because of limited supply during PS2 launch. At that time both the system and the memory card were scarce (Sony couldn't make enough to deal with the demand). Retailers sold memory cards much higher than MSRP because of low supply. This is basic Economic stuff, which you should've been taught in high school.

Not every PS2 games writes large save file (most don't), and if you like the game I don't see how this is a problem.



codezer0 said:


> Let's not forget the PS2 also received not one, but *two* class action lawsuits regarding the hardware faults, and another for blatantly stealing Immersion's patents and claiming them as their own. It took these to finally get them to up their non-existent warranty to one year as opposed to 90 days, because the hardware always died on day 91.


So, other consoles also had its fair share of hardware problem. Why aren't you complaining about them?

For the record I owned three PS2s: a Japanese launch model and two PS2 Slim. Till this day I never had any issue with it. In fact you are the only one who claimed that your PS2 experience were so bad that you had to replace capacitors and resistors. I beginning to wonder if they failed because of other reasons.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you think you're being unfair here? Initial batches of Xboxes were fully capable of cooking themselves, the PSU was confirmed to be a fire hazard. As far as games are concerned, the PS2 easily had the most out of be bunch, and possibly the most memorable ones at that. As far as PS2 Slim is concerned, I find its built quality rather solid, but I suppose it could be a regional matter, same as with the DS Lite. In any case, it's definitely not _"the worst"_... but hey! It's your opinion.


I find it surprising to see you defending the weakest console of the generation while your pick for the worst console was the most powerful one.  If only there was a modern parallel of powerful hardware vs. uniqueness...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I find it surprising to see you defending the weakest console of the generation while your pick for the worst console was the most powerful one. If only there was a modern parallel of powerful hardware vs. uniqueness...


Contrary to popular opinion, I _don't_ think that the best specs equal the best system, quality of a console springs from a variety of factors, including but not limited to specs. Specs don't have to be the best, they just need to be _"sufficient"_, they're means for success in other areas, not success in and out of themselves.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2014)

This is actually an impossible for me .-. I loved all of them and hated all of them for pretty much the same things. In sales they were all different, but I actually still play and enjoy games on all of them to this very day. In fact they basically make up my list of my favorite systems
1. Dreamcast
2. Xbox (original, I know a shocker, I like a M$ system.) 
3. PS2
4. Gamecube
5. SNES


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I had already finished going through about 3 ps1's and after my first ps2, I was intent on simply washing my hands of the mess and not giving sony any more money. two years later though with the gamecube only, I was frustrated with the fact that most of the mupltiplats were horrible on the GC for no technical reason, and at the time I couldn't afford a Live subscription since I had nothing resembling a steady income. There's also the issue that it would take _many_ more years before I would find a PS# emulator that actually worked _consistently_. Up until much, much more recently with pSX, every PS1 emulator I had tried to at least still use the game discs I still had simply would only work once and never again. Bleem worked pretty well as a demo, but even if I had the money I couldn't find anywhere to buy it. and it certainly wouldn't work on a modern system now. Let's not even go into the difficulty of finding a PS2 emulator that works even half-decently.

I bought a pre-modded PS2, because at least then the reasoning was that even if the bastard ruined my legit discs, I could at least reburn the ISOs for the games it chose to ruin. This was fine until it stopped reading discs too. I contacted the seller, who was willing to take it in for repairs. he is who mentioned how on its last day of testing (before he was going to pack it up and send it back), the disc drive shattered. He confessed it was paranoia that led him to replace the capacitors and resistors in the replacement he bought in its place. Transferred the chip over, added some extra support wires to the soldering, and so on. The system I got back (PS2 #3) is depressingly the longest-lasting thing I've had that actually has a Sony badge on it. It has since outlasted the first three of my PS3's, and - for the moment - the 20gig PS3 I had rescued.

HDLoader is nice with the system... however, I'm still waiting on there to be a Rebug CFW with the Cobra files integrated to come out so I can finally retire it. What's Crazy about all of this is the amount of people I know still interested in buying the system off of me, especially after I tell them of the rather horrible experiences I had leading up to getting it.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 18, 2014)

Xbox all the way: my living room's a temple (well, not really), and I've seen better looking 80s VHS players than that, and that first controller - good lord was it horrific! 
Had some cracking games on it though, and many cross platform games were best on it, then of course once you modded it....but no I won't sway my judgement: 'tis a good machine, but an easy, clear 'winner' out of that list.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 18, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> So, other consoles also had its fair share of hardware problem. Why aren't you complaining about them?
> 
> For the record I owned three PS2s: a Japanese launch model and two PS2 Slim. Till this day I never had any issue with it. In fact you are the only one who claimed that your PS2 experience were so bad that you had to replace capacitors and resistors. I beginning to wonder if they failed because of other reasons.


Why? here's the diff...

Strange as it was, I never had to do the whole "blow into your cartridge" thing with my NES. Though given how many years before the internet that was, I'm surprised everyone seemed to know to do that to fix issues like that.
Suffice to say, the cartridge-based home consoles were decidedly better built.
Obviously it has taken me a while to have the kind of income to be able to have more than one console of a given generation.
I didn't have very high expectations of the Original Xbox since I bought it from ebay. And at least, by the time that it was inoperable for me, I was able to afford a 360, and most of the games I had accumulated were already compatible.
My original 360 only red-ringed due to hard drive failure... the rest of the system still worked if I coulda replaced the HDD. The store however treated everything as a set. Since it was kinda late in the replacement plan, my original purchase price was enough to put me over to upgrade to an Elite unit, which has worked as a tank to this day.
I couldn't entirely fault the Dreamcast for failing after nearly 7 years of constant use. And unlike any of Sony's systems, it didn't ruin any of my games so that I couldn't play them anymore.
Every time a Playstation died, it usually ruined a bunch of games with it - many of which were either irreplaceable or still at full price.
Sony's systems had the very dubious honor of always taking something with them when they failed - usually a fair amount of my games. So not only did I have to raise funds to replace the console, but I usually had to repurchase the games, too.


----------



## emigre (Apr 18, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> T
> 
> MGS2, which I am convinced was Kojima trying to troll the hell out of us. Either that or an early sign that he didn't want to make games anymore.




 
???

MGS2 is a fantastic gaem. It's fucking nuts but fantastic nevertheless.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

emigre said:


> MGS2 is a fantastic gaem. It's fucking nuts but fantastic nevertheless.


Raiden was incredibly madgay and whiny, but the gameplay itself was far, far superior to MGS1 and it became the template for most future MGS games, I loved it myself too. Of course the PS2 also has MGS3 which is legendary, but that's besides the point.


----------



## coolmario (Apr 18, 2014)

This is the hardest poll, I liked all four. They were are all good consoles.


----------



## razielleonhart (Apr 19, 2014)

none is this poll for me all the systems were great in their own right​


----------



## assassinz (Apr 19, 2014)

I had to vote Dreamcast since the game library is so limited compared to the other systems.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 19, 2014)

I voted Xbox since I didn't own one and the limited time I played one didn't do anything for me. Not to mention the fact that it was just an underpowered PC when I had a great PC at the time.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 19, 2014)

Dreamcast>PS2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GameCube>Xbox


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 19, 2014)

assassinz said:


> I had to vote Dreamcast since the game library is so limited compared to the other systems.


718 games is not something I would call limited! It's not that different from the 954 from xbox, or the 636 the gamecube had. Though yes, the PS2 had more: 2050 games.

Which is kind of odd, now I think of it. The thing was only available for 568 days...which means there was an average of 1.2 new games coming out EVERY FREAKING DAY. Now THAT is something I would say nintendoesn'tdo.

(unless I'm mistaken...did it really have that many games???)


EDIT: okay, wikipedia states 688 official games. But that's still over 1 new game a day...


----------



## matpower (Apr 19, 2014)

So the Gamecube had less games than the Dreamcast... That is impressive. xD
Sega does what Nintendon't and Nintendo is what Genesisn't!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> 718 games is not something I would call limited! It's not that different from the 954 from xbox, or the 636 the gamecube had. Though yes, the PS2 had more: 2050 games.
> 
> Which is kind of odd, now I think of it. The thing was only available for 568 days...which means there was an average of 1.2 new games coming out EVERY FREAKING DAY. Now THAT is something I would say nintendoesn'tdo.
> 
> ...


A lot of those games were territorial exclusives. As far as I know, there were only 247 releases in the NTSC-U and 216 in PAL territories, the rest of the games were for the Japanese audience only - that's where the system _"lived"_ the longest.

US Checklist
EU Checklist
Other US Releases (Magazine Discs etc.)


----------



## assassinz (Apr 19, 2014)

The best Dreamcast games to me are the NAOMI and CPS2/CPS3 titles.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

assassinz said:


> The best Dreamcast games to me are the NAOMI and CPS2/CPS3 titles.


A large portion of the library is definitely very arcade-oriented, that was SEGA's angle at the time and to be honest, it's not surprising considering the fact that they've been in the arcade business for ages, they're in it to this day and that's what they're good at. I think it makes the Dreamcast library especially unique, it offers an experience quite unlike anything else in its generation.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 19, 2014)

It's also worth nothing that - even unofficially - Half Life on the Dreamcast looked better and played smoother than the official PS2 port of the game. Its version of Q3A could even communicate and play against PC players, which none of the console makers would dare do since.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> It's also worth nothing that - even unofficially - Half Life on the Dreamcast looked better and played smoother than the official PS2 port of the game. Its version of Q3A could even communicate and play against PC players, which none of the console makers would dare do since.


I don't know if I can agree with that. The game was definitely looking great, but it was bug-ridden. Either that, or the several burns I made of the unofficial ISO were all corrupt for some reason, despite the fact that most of my other burns work fine. I agree with the Quake III Arena point though, it was a far superior port to that on the PlayStation 2 and it really showed that a console _can_ support keyboards and mice _and_ benefit from it. It's a shame that most game developers completely forget about including such support even though consoles have had USB ports for years now and they're almost all Bluetooth-compatible these days anyways.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that. The game was definitely looking great, but it was bug-ridden. Either that, or the several burns I made of the unofficial ISO were all corrupt for some reason, despite the fact that most of my other burns work fine. I agree with the Quake III Arena point though, it was a far superior port to that on the PlayStation 2 and it really showed that a console _can_ support keyboards and mice _and_ benefit from it. It's a shame that most game developers completely forget about including such support even though consoles have had USB ports for years now and they're almost all Bluetooth-compatible these days anyways.


Yea, I can attest that at least my iso of Half Life for Dreamcast worked perfectly. Did a couple of full playthroughs and everything, including its then-supposed-to-be-exclusive Blue Shift Add-on.

UT also had key/mouse support as well.

I think 4x4 evo was one of the few really multiplatform at the time. If I remember right, it was able to allow cross-platform play between Dreamcast, PS2, Windows and Mac versions of the game.


----------



## assassinz (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A large portion of the library is definitely very arcade-oriented, that was SEGA's angle at the time and to be honest, it's not surprising considering the fact that they've been in the arcade business for ages, they're in it to this day and that's what they're good at. I think it makes the Dreamcast library especially unique, it offers an experience quite unlike anything else in its generation.



True! And I'd like to point out that it seems odd that even to this day Nintendo has never released any of their own arcade games in true arcade form on any console.


----------



## cracker (Apr 20, 2014)

assassinz said:


> True! And I'd like to point out that it seems odd that even to this day Nintendo has never released any of their own arcade games in true arcade form on any console.


 

KI Gold was pretty close to KI2. It really was just KI2 missing FMV.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 20, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Yea, I can attest that at least my iso of Half Life for Dreamcast worked perfectly. Did a couple of full playthroughs and everything, including its then-supposed-to-be-exclusive Blue Shift Add-on.
> 
> UT also had key/mouse support as well.
> 
> I think 4x4 evo was one of the few really multiplatform at the time. If I remember right, it was able to allow cross-platform play between Dreamcast, PS2, Windows and Mac versions of the game.


 

It's true, Half Life for the DC was only a couple of weeks away from launching. To the point that from what I understand some of the pressed disks where even manufactured. Would love to get a hold of one of those... Probably worth a fortune on Ebay if they still or ever existed.

Either way my copy worked fine... lol 

http://sega.wikia.com/wiki/Half-Life


----------



## assassinz (Apr 20, 2014)

cracker said:


> KI Gold was pretty close to KI2. It really was just KI2 missing FMV.


But then again, Killer Instinct was owned by Rare which is now owned by Microsoft. Never going to be on a Nintendo system again.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 20, 2014)

I have 2 Dreamcasts that still get some loving to this day. I have never felt the urge to get a PS2 (apart from the broken one my son dumped on me years ago) or an Xbox. The Gamecube games I want I can play on my Wii. There was some point to this comment, but I lost track of it somewhere during the first sentence. Sorry.

[Edit]
Now I remember..... Anyone who voted for the Dreamcast is an idiot who clearly never owned one.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 20, 2014)

cracker said:


> KI Gold was pretty close to KI2. It really was just KI2 missing FMV.


One interesting factoid I learned about KI2 in particular for the n64... it's one of the few games that seem to actually change its output resolution on-the-fly. For some reason Rare decided to make it where depending on what went on it would change from 240p to 480i, and while this wouldn't be a big deal when connected to a tube TV, it would play hell on a lot of video processors and converter boxes, including the rather legendary Framemeister.

To date, that's the only title I'm aware of that will actually change like that in the middle of gameplay.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 20, 2014)

Smuff said:


> I have 2 Dreamcasts that still get some loving to this day. I have never felt the urge to get a PS2 (apart from the broken one my son dumped on me years ago) or an Xbox. The Gamecube games I want I can play on my Wii. There was some point to this comment, but I lost track of it somewhere during the first sentence. Sorry.
> 
> [Edit]
> Now I remember..... Anyone who voted for the Dreamcast is an idiot who clearly never owned one.


For me, the reason was simple: Out of the four consoles in the generation, one of them drove their maker out of the hardware business.  Sega was porting their games to other consoles before the generation was even out.  Only other console you could argue would be the XBOX with their Duke controllers, but they were in quite the opposite situation from Sega.  They just entered the market and their console set them up for future success building off of the popularity of the Halo franchise it introduced and the online infrastructure they put in place.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 20, 2014)

Smuff said:


> I have 2 Dreamcasts that still get some loving to this day. I have never felt the urge to get a PS2 (apart from the broken one my son dumped on me years ago) or an Xbox. The Gamecube games I want I can play on my Wii. There was some point to this comment, but I lost track of it somewhere during the first sentence. Sorry.
> 
> [Edit]
> Now I remember..... Anyone who voted for the Dreamcast is an idiot who clearly never owned one.


I think the "have never owned one" is an obvious one for the far majority of the votes, as you can only _really_ have an opinion if you owned everything. Also...have you been paying attention to the comments? Nobody disliked the dreamcast. It had a good amount of great games, great launch and some interesting features (I had no idea you could plug in a keyboard and mouse in it!). Oh, and the ease of hacking was...probably very interesting as well.
Sorry, but I still remain by my vote. I know it's hard, but the marketing plays into this as well. It just couldn't keep up with the competition, so...yeah...


----------



## Smuff (Apr 20, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I think the "have never owned one" is an obvious one for the far majority of the votes, as you can only _really_ have an opinion if you owned everything. Also...have you been paying attention to the comments? Nobody disliked the dreamcast. It had a good amount of great games, great launch and some interesting features (I had no idea you could plug in a keyboard and mouse in it!). Oh, and the ease of hacking was...probably very interesting as well.
> Sorry, but I still remain by my vote. I know it's hard, but the marketing plays into this as well. It just couldn't keep up with the competition, so...yeah...


 

I was obviously trolling lol.
Sega killed the Dreamcast themselves with some ridiculous and baffling marketing "strategies" (?).

I might be a Sega fanboy, but I'm not a blinkered one


----------



## assassinz (Apr 20, 2014)

Smuff said:


> I have 2 Dreamcasts that still get some loving to this day. I have never felt the urge to get a PS2 (apart from the broken one my son dumped on me years ago) or an Xbox. The Gamecube games I want I can play on my Wii. There was some point to this comment, but I lost track of it somewhere during the first sentence. Sorry.
> 
> [Edit]
> Now I remember..... Anyone who voted for the Dreamcast is an idiot who clearly never owned one.


I still own my black SEGA Sports Dreamcast, VMUs and games. Dreamcast rocks!

But out of all the systems we have to vote on, from a gamer's perspective you have to give it the "worst" vote just because of the lack of support it suffered and ultimately forced gamers to move on to the other consoles to play the latest games.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 20, 2014)

Like everybody else said, it's a difficult choice.

I would vote for the *DC* but i never owned one and to be honest I'm still trying to hunt one down.
Knowing that this console has a port of the action RPG "Silver," gives me wet dreams.

I can't vote for the *PS2* since one of my favorite franchises (God of war) was created for that system.
The same goes for the *GC*, Pikmin was like a drug and I just wanted to stay sedated it also had Killer7 and Metroid Prime to name some.

And then the XBOX, the sole reason for those many late nights playing Burnout 3, spartan total warrior, POP (yes i know multiplat games) and many more.
It was the XBOX that got me into modding and repairing consoles, it was THE console to give me enough confidence to keep modifying and repairing all that came before it and after.

It's quite impossible to vote really, give me the opportunity to vote for a "Tie"!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 20, 2014)

I cannot believe my eyes..

Dreamcast the second most voted?

Is this based on how many units got sold / overall popularity of the system?

For a gaming system released in 1999, that blew both PSX and N64 out of the water in every single way, that introduced the first ever console based network gaming system, that introduced the VMU concept, that had in many instances a better performance than even the early PS2 that came out years later, I wholeheartedly disagree.

Remember Shenmue? I nearly chocked to death on a donut when I first played it. It was absolutely unbelievable for its time. It put the PS2 to cold shame.

I'm sorry, but I owned all 4 of these systems, and none of them even scratched the uniqueness and innovation of the Sega Dreamcast.

My vote is divided between the PS2 and the Xbox. Neither of them were unique in any way, and did not appeal to me as much. I did have a blast with both the PS2 and Xbox, don't get me wrong, but it simply wasn't the same.

I'm certainly not voting for the GameCube. GameCube is the kind of system that only needs a few absolutely great titles to shine. Of course, it still flopped. But neither the Xbox OR the PS2 even came close to the amount of fun I had on the GameCube. Super Smash Bros Melee, Metroid Prime, Pikmin, Luigis Mansion and a few more, are all I need to not vote for this one.

Still deciding on what to vote for.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Some people are clearly only voting for the dreamcast because they never had it and/or because it exited out of the market so quickly.

I can't begin to understate how foolish that is.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 20, 2014)

I voted for the Original Xbox but it wasn't bad by any means it's still one of my favourite consoles to play on.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Out of all 6th gen consoles I have to say xbox is the worst simply because the dvd drive was hard to read scratch up disk while (the competition) the ps2 could read them easily. Don't get me wrong the xbox was good it was just to bulky just like it's controller everything else was fine they just mess up on the main things lol. It was playable, and it was amazing they had good games like fable, halo and so on, but if you could ignore the bulky controller and disc drive/disc tray you was good lol.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> Out of all 6th gen consoles *I have to say xbox is the worst simply because the dvd drive was hard to read scratch up disk while* (the competition) the ps2 could read them easily. Don't get me wrong the xbox was good it was just to bulky just like it's controller everything else was fine they just mess up on the main things lol. It was playable, and it was amazing they had good games like fable, halo and so on, but if you could ignore the bulky controller and disc drive/disc tray you was good lol.


 
So it's the worst because it couldn't play discs that were already scratched?! -.-

I always check the discs to make sure they have a few to little scratches because if there's too many then chances are it won't play properly let that be a CD, DVD, BD or whatever.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 21, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So it's the worst because it couldn't play discs that were already scratched?! -.-
> 
> I always check the discs to make sure they have a few to little scratches because if there's too many then chances are it won't play properly let that be a CD, DVD, BD or whatever.


That was a big con xbox disc scratch easily, and just for the disc drive not to continue playing the disc is a big fail. This is why ps2 was better because it went through the struggle until the disc start playing right. This is why I got a ps3 instead of 360 hell wii did better continue reading then xbox consoles idk about the latest xbox one, but all I know is xbox fails at reading scratch disc. Xbox is a good console it just ignore the major flaw.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

PS2's disc drive was better? https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ps2+disc+laser+problem

I had to go through various PS2 consoles until I owned one which its laser wasn't absolute shit.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 21, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS2's disc drive was better? https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ps2 disc laser problem
> 
> I had to go through various PS2 consoles until I owned one which its laser wasn't absolute shit.


 

Might I add, my Dreamcast read CD's, or should I say "GD's", that were absolutely trashed.

My copy of Chu Chu Rocket was missing whole LAYERS of disk. That's right. The damn disk had black areas of torn material. Guess what? A few tries and it played like a charm. My copy of Jet Set Radio looked like it was grinded over a sanding block. That didn't stop me from painting graffiti all over town.

The same could be said (not as much though) for my gamecube DVD's.

Meanwhile my PS2 copy of Budokai 2 died after I dropped it once. The same is to be said about my copy of Midtown Madness 3 for the Xbox..


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2014)

They're all winners each offering fantastic exclusive titles.

They all introduced something different from what was offered by previous consoles, even the Gamecube's GBA connectivity is being copied by Sony 2 generations later as a big feature for the PS4.

I'd probably vote PS2 as the worst as my launch console didn't work out of the box, it's replacement broke around 6 weeks later (probably sooner had it had anything decent to play on it in the beginning) and THAT replacement died several months later! Nt had the best luck with Sony consoles at all. The GameCube is sturdy as anything, Xbox...well it'nosier but works and the Dreamcast did stop working 6 years later but if you turn it upside down it works like a charm.

I do think the Xbox is unfairly getting shat on here by the fanboys, to me it is the unofficial Dreamcast 2 only with a far superior library and MS did a fantastic job at entering the industry...shame they lost it with the 360 and it's dreadful Live service.

Edit: Actually putting nostalgia aside, Dreamcast is easily the worst. Most of it's core titles came to the others anyway, it was clearly underpowered and rushed out to the market to be the first on the market. Sega killed it with poor management over reliance on Sonic and total lack of advertising. Had it had another 6 months of fine tuning it would have been much better.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 21, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> and the Dreamcast did stop working 6 years later but if you turn it upside down it works like a charm.


 
I'm still laughing at that. Seriously? xD


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

My Dreamcast still works flawlessly to this day, as well as my NES, SMD and others.

I actually have not had a console die on me (RRoD/YLoD/BLoD).


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 22, 2014)

The dreamcast was perfect, the PS2 and GC were amazing. The xbox was alright, so it gets my vote by default. Sorry xbox.


----------



## cracker (Apr 22, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> I'm still laughing at that. Seriously? xD



I've done this with PS1s and other consoles too. It allows gravity to pull the laser slightly closer to read discs better when they are dying.


----------



## Cid2mizard (Apr 23, 2014)

The votes are distorted, the xbox is by no means the worst console of the sixth generation ...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 23, 2014)

Cid2mizard said:


> The votes are distorted, the xbox is by no means the worst console of the sixth generation ...


Of the mainstream consoles I would say that it is.


----------



## Cid2mizard (Apr 23, 2014)

The general public has not even known the Dreamcast, so its life was short ... The xbox is awesome in every way, I do not understand this classification ... 

I think the votes come from people who have not even known these two consoles ... 

When the xbox came on the market, it all torn ... 

This is the best console of the sixth generation ... 

I still have a Dreamcast and xbox, dreamcast is stored in a carton, the xbox is connected to an old TV. 

The Dreamcast is very complex, there are very few good games ... 
The xbox is easy to use, there are a lot of good games (Halo, PGR, Forza, etc ...)


----------



## shango46 (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe that the GameCube has less votes than the XBOX. Didn't anyone soft mod their systems? A modded XBOX was my favorite console so far. It did emulation very well (up to PSX anyways. N64 was getting better, but some games still unplayable) and had some very interesting homebrew (I wasted so many hours on XLime trying to beat the big slime. Never happened). It even had very easy customization abilities for multiple launchers. Media X Menu was my favorite launcher, and I even made a bunch of skins for it (One was even a random ICP music video playing skin. Random video each time you went in to MXM. Had it loaded with like 8 ICP videos that all played perfectly while I selected my stuff). Heck, how about built in trainers for games? 

As far as I am concerned, the XBOX was one of the best consoles of the generation. Have you ever modded a GameCube? It sucks! You can either solder in a modchip AND replace the case to allow for full size discs, or you have to have a network adapter and a special Phantasy Star game to try and then stream games or homebrew via your home network, which really sucked. There was a little bit of homebrew that came out, but no where near that of the XBOX or the PSP. And having to have a special copy of Action Replay to do certain things did not make things any easier.

tl;dr - XBOX is way better than GameCube, in my opinion and personal experiences anyways.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 23, 2014)

shango46 said:


> ~snip~


So the Xbox was better because of homebrew? 
as a owner of both xbox and GC I played on my GC a ton more than the xbox (I loved most wanted on the xbox though )


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Practically all four systems are great, the rest is a matter of personal preference. All had great stuff to offer, however some people value some qualities more so than others. The PS2 has the largest library of games, the GameCube has Nintendo content, the Dreamcast is a gold mine of arcade-style games and brought online gaming to the masses and the Xbox was the system that took online connectivity to the next level. The Xbox is winning in the poll not because it was a terrible system but because it was Microsoft's first clunky foray into the console business - it was a big, chunky, often overheating piece of electronics with little exclusive content to offer, however it definitely was the final stepping stone between _"old school"_ systems that focused solely on gaming and _"new school"_ systems of today that are all-encompassing entertainment hubs _(except for Nintendo ones - they didn't get the memo yet)_, and that's an achievement in itself.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 23, 2014)

I had to vote PS2 as the worst. Not because it had bad games. I was purely thinking of the console itself. The thing that turns me off to the PS2 was mine kept having hardware problems. I know the Slim doesn't have nearly as many problem, but at the time I never had as much frustration with any console than I did with the original PS2 model.

My GameCube, and Dreamcast both still reliably work 14 years later. I did have a Xbox for a short time, but other than Jet Set Radio Future and Oddworld, I didn't feel much need to hold onto it. I'll probably pick up another one if I see one cheap enough.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 23, 2014)

Cid2mizard said:


> The general public has not even known the Dreamcast, so its life was short ... The xbox is awesome in every way, I do not understand this classification ...
> 
> I think the votes come from people who have not even known these two consoles ...


Sorry, buddy. This is the internet. You'll encounter people with different believes than their own. If it comforts you, it has been said many times in the comments that this generation simply had no bad consoles. So here, people are voting more for their 'least favorite' console.

Attacking people for their opinion isn't going to convince them, though.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 24, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I had to vote PS2 as the worst. Not because it had bad games. I was purely thinking of the console itself. The thing that turns me off to the PS2 was mine kept having hardware problems. I know the Slim doesn't have nearly as many problem, but at the time I never had as much frustration with any console than I did with the original PS2 model.
> 
> My GameCube, and Dreamcast all still reliably work 14 years later. I did have a Xbox for a short time, but other than Jet Set Radio Future and Oddworld, I didn't feel much need to hold onto it. I'll probably pick up another one if I see one cheap enough.


 
Same here. Both my Dreamcast and Gamecube work like a charm to this day.That's 15 years of working condition. And neither of them are in the greatest of shapes either.

Meanwhile my god damn Xbox broke twice, my Xbox 360 died after 1 year, and my PS2 slim went to s**** after I finished Final Fantasy XII. Like seriously. I bought the Final Fantasy XII bundle, and it died on me after 1 playthrough. What the hell?

I haven't had the best of luck with Microsoft's and Sony's hardware..

Oh, oh, by the way, I've had 6 PSP's.

...


----------



## TecXero (Apr 24, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Same here. Both my Dreamcast and Gamecube work like a charm to this day.That's 15 years of working condition. And neither of them are in the greatest of shapes either.
> 
> Meanwhile my god damn Xbox broke twice, my Xbox 360 died after 1 year, and my PS2 slim went to s**** after I finished Final Fantasy XII. Like seriously. I bought the Final Fantasy XII bundle, and it died on me after 1 playthrough. What the hell?
> 
> ...


I agree, but I will give Sony this, at least their stuff is easy to work on. Nintendo products are a pain to work on half the time, though they don't fail nearly as often. I'm still using my original PSP Slim. It's had some problems over the years but I fixed it every time. With how much I use it due to its homebrew-ability, it doesn't surprise me it's had a couple of problems. I've never had to work on a 360, but the original Xbox was easy enough to work on since it was essentially PC hardware in there. Both the disc drive and hard drive are easily swapped out.


----------



## cracker (Apr 24, 2014)

I had to finally go with Gamecube as my "least favorite" just based on it being the one I have wanted to play on/use the least.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 26, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I agree, but I will give Sony this, at least their stuff is easy to work on. Nintendo products are a pain to work on half the time, though they don't fail nearly as often. I'm still using my original PSP Slim. It's had some problems over the years but I fixed it every time. With how much I use it due to its homebrew-ability, it doesn't surprise me it's had a couple of problems. I've never had to work on a 360, but the original Xbox was easy enough to work on since it was essentially PC hardware in there. Both the disc drive and hard drive are easily swapped out.


 
Agreed. The original Xbox was easy to fix due to it being a pc with a green circle on top.

Mine fried the motherboard though. Along with everything else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> Agreed. The original Xbox was easy to fix due to it being a pc with a green circle on top.
> 
> Mine fried the motherboard though. Along with everything else.


Just because something is following PC-like standards doesn't really mean that it's a PC. Neither the GPU nor the CPU have exact PC equivalents, the system is very much a console and has console-like API's. There was a rumour that it was running a Win 2000 derrivative, but those turned out to be false - the system was designed from the ground up, it wasn't a PC in disguise. The same can be said about the PS4/XBOne.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Just because something is following PC-like standards doesn't really mean that it's a PC. Neither the GPU nor the CPU have exact PC equivalents, the system is very much a console and has console-like API's. There was a rumour that it was running a Win 2000 derrivative, but those turned out to be false - the system was designed from the ground up, it wasn't a PC in disguise. The same can be said about the PS4/XBOne.


 
I believe he meant that simple malfunctioning parts, could be easily replaced.

The DVD drive was found easily enough in a PC shop. And so where many of its other components, should any need for repairs arise.


----------



## dario14 (May 1, 2014)

Gonna have to vote Xbox. Never felt compelled to buy one. Halo was for bros and jocks who otherwise didn't play games. I've always been intrigued by the Dreamcast and Shenmue. Maybe I'll get to play it on reicast. PS2 had RPGs and MGS. Some of my best gaming memories with friends were on GameCube though. Melee. Double Dash. 'co-op' Wind Waker Tingle dropping bombs via GBA. Visiting friends' towns in Animal Crossing. Dying a million times in Ikaruga. Freaking out when Eternal Darkness told me my memory card corrupted. The wavebird controller was the first to get cordless right.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 1, 2014)

I don't know what you people did to break your Xboxes, because that thing's a tank. Mine's from launch and I still use it practically every day. Once in a while I have to go in and adjust the modchip, since it's a solder free version and sometimes it gets jostled loose, but beyond that, I bet this thing outlives me. And hey, it's big enough that they could repurpose it for my coffin! SHWING!


----------

